# Hey Ship...



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Seen this?










:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have heard some people state that they have gone hunting w/ the PS90s... (his is SBR)


I had not seen the pic, before, though...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I have heard some people state that they have gone hunting w/ the PS90s... (his is SBR)
> 
> I had not seen the pic, before, though...


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I believe that is a P90 that he used.



CMMG said:


> The Aoudad was shot with 195. 3 shots went all of the way through, 1 did not, and it was retrieved and I'll get a pic up of it soon. The sheep ran maybe 70 yards and was dead by the time we walked up to it maybe 2 minutes later


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You can tell by looking at his magazine that he was not sure if the rifle could do the job. :smt071 

Not bad for a ".22mag +p" :mrgreen:


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

They did shoot more than the sheep that day, maybe they just didn't reload after killing some others.


----------

